# My New Rig!



## trippcasey (Feb 24, 2017)

2012 Carolina Skiff 18' JVX w/ 75hp Mercury 230hrs, Helix 5 gps combo, rag top, trolling motor, and aluminum trailer. Out the door at $12,530 tax tag and title. Y'all said dont get a flat bottom, but I couldnt resist. Ive been wanting a skiff for a long, long time.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Feb 24, 2017)

Nice rig.... Looks like you have room for company....


----------



## mmcdani (Feb 24, 2017)

nice ride


----------



## brriner (Feb 24, 2017)

I bought a 2016 18JVX side console in September.  I've not regretted a day yet.  Of course, I won't be going on the outside too much either.


----------



## trippcasey (Feb 24, 2017)

brriner said:


> I bought a 2016 18JVX side console in September.  I've not regretted a day yet.  Of course, I won't be going on the outside too much either.



I don't do much fishing on the outside anyway. I wanted something I could flounder gig out of comfortably, run the skinny waters, and still fit the family in for a ride to Cumberland. I wanted to stay on the low end of my budget too. I was supposed to look at this one earlier in the week, but someone put a deposit on it. They backed out yesterday afternoon, so I took off work to go scoop it up.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Feb 25, 2017)

Great choice. Took mine to the cca and she did just fine. Put some blood on the deck


----------



## MOTS (Feb 25, 2017)

The ones who said not to get a flat bottom may have been referring to something like the J series(J16 was what I had once) and it would wet you and beat you on the chops and wakes of other boats. But it feels good in 90 degree weather! I think your small V will make for a lot dryer, smoother, ride. Very nice boat and a good price.


----------



## JodyP (Feb 26, 2017)

Nice! I'm already wanting something bigger and I haven't had my Jon boat 2 months. Have you had it out yet? Good to see ya yesterday out on the water yesterday.


----------



## gordwa (Feb 26, 2017)

Thats similar hull looking to my boston whaler its going to ride better than you think and will take some big water if you pick your days right.


----------



## trippcasey (Feb 26, 2017)

JodyP said:


> Nice! I'm already wanting something bigger and I haven't had my Jon boat 2 months. Have you had it out yet? Good to see ya yesterday out on the water yesterday.



No I dont pick it up until Monday. Probably wont be able to pick it up Monday either with my schedule the way it is. It was good to see yall out there too. We did OK. Landed 5 nice keeper trout on artificials and a few short ones. Put in at Harriets Bluff around 7 and was out not long after we saw you.


----------



## JodyP (Feb 26, 2017)

We didn't have much luck, but had a good time. We caught 6 small trout all day and my buddy caught 5 those, so I got my fair share of deserved trash talk from him. He kept offering to let me reel in his next one, lol.


----------



## trippcasey (Feb 26, 2017)

JodyP said:


> We didn't have much luck, but had a good time. We caught 6 small trout all day and my buddy caught 5 those, so I got my fair share of deserved trash talk from him. He kept offering to let me reel in his next one, lol.



HA! I got a 2 fish lead then my buddy had a 3 fish clean-up. I still got the biggest at 20".  Ill post a pic in a few. I think its going to be a good year for trout fishing. We'll have to get together and go one day once my family has enough joy riding in the new rig.


----------



## sea trout (Feb 26, 2017)

Sweeet!!!!!!!!!!! I like the troller motor too!


----------



## Bream Pole (Feb 26, 2017)

I 've owned two J-16's and a 21 foot flat bottom CS no v.  Never got wet Now there were times I slowed down.  I loved them.  You won't regret your purchase


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Feb 28, 2017)

good looking sled! have fun getting her slimy


----------



## brown518 (Feb 28, 2017)

Nice ride man!


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 1, 2017)

JodyP said:


> We didn't have much luck, but had a good time. We caught 6 small trout all day and my buddy caught 5 those, so I got my fair share of deserved trash talk from him. He kept offering to let me reel in his next one, lol.



You want to shut him up......take the rod from him and reel in the next one......then keep on fishing with his rod....(he'll get the message).


Great looking ride Tripp, bet you get it wet real soon.


----------



## Redman54 (Mar 1, 2017)

Nice rig!!!


----------



## jimkirk (Mar 7, 2017)

thats a nice one! you can fish anywhere on that intercoastal now. throw in some camping gear and food and disappear for the weekends. have fun with that great ride.


----------



## Poo Bear (Mar 7, 2017)

Really nice boat! I have a buddy in Tybee looking for something like that. Did you get it from a private owner or a dealer.


----------



## trippcasey (Mar 7, 2017)

Poo Bear said:


> Really nice boat! I have a buddy in Tybee looking for something like that. Did you get it from a private owner or a dealer.



It was on consignment at North Florida Yacht Sales in Jax. They were actually great to deal with. I would consider them for my next purchase in a few years.


----------

